# Name that fish!



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Rules: Guess the exact name of fish and who ever gets it right posts the next picture of the next fish. Latin names not necessary.

First pic...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

tin foil barb!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

okay how about these?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Zakk said:


> tin foil barb!


Nope lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

red hook?.....
Sashimi?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

no that's not a tinfoil barb, doesn't look like one at all. It's a pirahna isn't it?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...red hook metynnis................Mylopus Arnoldi........


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks just like my Silver Dollars to me.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Toshogu said:


> okay how about these?


Oh that's easy as I have been eating Sushi and Sashimi since I was 5 years old. 

From left to right :

Front row: Eel roll, Sea Urchin, Tuna, Salmon
Back row: Salmon again, Octopus, Shrimp


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah its def a redhook silver dollar


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Tallonebball said:


> Yeah its def a redhook silver dollar


Your turn, the only one to get the common name perfect. John we're using common names seeing most people on here would know them easier and have no idea what the latin name is.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Okey Dokey here we go then
NAME THAT FIIISSSHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Banded leporinus 3 of these ate my stingrays tails.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

leporinus fasciatus...
actually;i think that emc7 won....she was the first to call it red hook.
besides..you said that "latin names are not necessary".....you never said latin names not permitted..and if you are going to keep fish ; you should make it a point to learn their scientific names...kind of like buying and owning a car..."i own a car,but i have no idea what kind it is"...


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

for the sushi you have a soybean wrap, I think some tuna, then salmon.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

lohachata said:


> leporinus fasciatus...
> actually;i think that emc7 won....she was the first to call it red hook.
> besides..you said that "latin names are not necessary".....you never said latin names not permitted..and if you are going to keep fish ; you should make it a point to learn their scientific names...kind of like buying and owning a car..."i own a car,but i have no idea what kind it is"...


Too be fair emc7 only said red hooks not red hook silver dollar but oh well he can go next if he want a guess.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

so whos turn is it? I thought It'd be Blue Cray.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

You really have to ask that when its typed right about your post?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha well BlueCray won mine but looks like is emc7 with the next picture


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

emc7, you gonna post a pic?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmm sorta has the face of a Yellow Perch.. but fins are different.. I think im stumped on this one..


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Its a more common fish in the more advanced area of the hobby.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats gotta be a pike cichlid (not a dwarf). Have to go to cichlid-forum.com profiles to find which one. Single dorsal usually means cichlid. Perches have 2 dorsal fins. Pink belly means female.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Yup its pike cichlid. Your turn.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not specific enough. There are about 2 dozen different species. But its your thread.

I'll put one up after I resize some pictures


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok..now you got me...what is so advanced about keeping a pike cichlid???
they will eat anything..tolerate a fairly wide range of temps and PH's...and just like any other fish that reaches a fairly large size; it needs a bit of a bigger tank.
a lot of the pike cichlids are really nice looking;but that's about as far as it goes.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I didnt say it was advanced, I just ment it's more advanced than some of the fish people on here keep. Finding capable tankmates for some pikes isnt always easy. To be fair I've also never kept them seeing I did think they were a more advanced fish to keep.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

> To be fair I've also never kept them seeing I did think they were a more advanced fish to keep.


Haha thats funny
Yeah Ive never seen them that size, Ive only seen them really small so now that I know what it is im like duuuhhhhhh


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my very first experience with a pike was when i saw some in a shop..i bought 3.they were only about 4 inches long ,so i put them in a 20 long..hadn't been in the hobby too long ; but they looked cool..
that setup was fine for a couple of months...but i had to move them to a 40 long..about 6 months later they were way too big for the 40..i had just sold all of the small angels i had in a 120 gallon plywood tank ; so i moved the pikes into that..there they stayed until they were about 14 inches..i sold them to a guy that just had to have them for his 240..he had 6 other fish in that 240..3 big dempseys and 3 big texas cichlids....i was very surprised that they never fought...i never found out how big they had gotten..would have been cool to see them full size..


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Not my turn, I'm taking cuts. Here's a real stumper.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Still a big picture, but heres a fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol shev. neon tetra is common name. Anyone know the scientific? BTW if a small pike cichlid doesn't have a spot in the dorsal fin, it will grow big, its not a dwarf. The dwarf pikes, though small for pikes can still get 6-10".


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

african or ca/sa?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The Marbled Pike Cichlid, Crenicichla marmorata: SA
my next fish: African

I'm with Lohachata on the scientific names. Spelling it out is only way to be sure you are talking about the same fish (and not always then). Common names can be really confusing.

Everyone post one. This game is too slow if you only have one going at a time.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Lamprologus ocellatus, don't know a common name other than shellie. 

the neon tetras scientific name is somthing like Paracarodon innesi right?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Lamprologus ocellatus


 right. The gold color variety. Don't know a common name, want to invent one? ocies? Post one stripes.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

how about this?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

looks like nanocara anamola to me


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

yep. your turn emc7


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

emc7 said to post more than one at a time and I don't think I'll ever get a chance to post a pic because I'm not an expert on fish. so I'll go if you don't mind


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

hey im japanese!! sushis easy!!! lol ghost knife, its not a sea urchin, its rice wrapped in fried bean curd .. and you forgot the clams in the back!! XD i luv sushi


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ooo!! african butterly fish!! i think


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ok, next


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

o!! umm its a killifish,ummm... is it a juvenile clown killifish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

good bof. Its an adult female. The juvies look just like her.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

cool, ummm heres a killer











her name is peeps:fish:


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm terrible with this..so is it a female betta..thats a stupid answer. But its hard to tell from the angle

and yeah its a butterfly fish


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pantadon bucholzi for the butterfly...
pseudoepiplatys annulatus for the killie.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ya its a female betta, sorry bout the pic, it was the only one i had


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

are you serious I got it right?!? wo hoo!


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

figure eight puffer or saddle back pufer


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

figure eight puffer for sure


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah, I want one of those. but I'm not sure if I can handle a brackish fish.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

why cant you handle a brackish fish?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

its harder to care for I guess. Plus I need to buy a whole nother tank. and my parents already think I have enough. Which I do, I have a 29 g and a 2.5
your turn by the way


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

o right umm ok...


http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n44/79million/PristellaTetra.jpg


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol from the link I'd guess a pristella tetra, though thats not a fish I've ever heard of.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

hahaha ya i made a mistake there.. i have 5 of them they are awesome and easy


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

by the way, ur turn


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A Pristella Tetra is more commonly referred to as an X-Ray Tetra.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

o, ididnt know that


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> my parents already think I have enough. Which I do, I have a 29 g and a 2.5


 
u can never have enough tanks!


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

true that Zakk


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> Plus I need to buy a whole nother tank. and my parents already think I have enough. Which I do, I have a 29 g and a 2.5


Psh, i have a 55, a 20 long, a 10 leader and a 1 bowl and I dont have nearly enough. I'm getting another 10 leader set up for some bumblebee gobies.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A frontosa cichlid?
Cyphotilapia frontosa (originally Paratilapia frontosa)


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

5 bar cichlid? neolamprologus tretocephalus?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for this one , you need the name and number................


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Redtail Leopard Pleco
L-114


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

preeeetttyyy


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> its harder to care for I guess. Plus I need to buy a whole nother tank. and my parents already think I have enough. Which I do, I have a 29 g and a 2.5
> your turn by the way


My advice is swap out the 2.5 with a 20g then you still have the same amount of tanks. Eventually just keep upgrading until you have a 125 and a 75g like i did before my parents stopped caring.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> My advice is swap out the 2.5 with a 20g then you still have the same amount of tanks. Eventually just keep upgrading until you have a 125 and a 75g like i did before my parents stopped caring.


I have been in the same situation for a couple years except substitute the word parents with the word wife.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

nope, right continent, wrong lake. Hint, its a baby


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

juvenile convict cichlid? i dunno i have no clue about cichlids


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

that cichlid sure looks like a neolamprologus tretocephalus. hmm ill keep searching. its hard one


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its actually a common fish. You can often find it in "assorted africans" tanks.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

is it on this page?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/african_cichlid_genus_gallery.php


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Maylandia lombardoi


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Psuedotropheus demasoni?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fishfirst got it. The shape changes as it grows up. maylandia & metriaclima seem to be interchangeable. Not sure which is currently preferred. The common name is Kenyi from the earlier latin name pseudotropheus Kenyi. But like the zebras, they are bigger than the fish left in pseudotropheus.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

bml.....L-114 is correct...but not redtail leopard.....it is actually "leopard cactus."

you folks are doin pretty good..keep it up..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ha ha, I looked that fish up on Live Aquaria and it was labeled as a redtail leopard.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

live aquaria!!!!!!!!....no wonder you got it wrong....they are dummies...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey it's an easy way to find fish you are looking for. Go on their site, click pleco, look through the plecos until you find the one you want.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey john those are fight'n words


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi FF.....lol...has live aquaria updated their data yet ; or am i still breeding a fish that hasn't been bred in captivity yet????
by the way...how are the spawns of the black clowns doing...that is quite awesome...not only are they rarely ever seen; but almost nothing is really known about breeding them..
that was a huge gamble they took..


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

We have quite a handful of offspring and each spawn we are getting more and more fry to survive. They are taking over the coral vats!  Plus its bangaii cardinal breeding time at the facility... we have babies everywhere!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fantastic..perhaps in a few years folks will be able to own them..


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Once in a life time opportunity for me... I get to be a small part in fish history.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm aiming for strait A's this semester so that I can get a 10-20 gal for a f8 puffer. But I don't think I'll be getting anything bigger till I'm out of college and move out


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

OC thats an Odessa Barb.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

black ruby barb. Puntius nigrofasciatus


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep..that was a black ruby barb....
this is an odessa barb............

http://www.myfishtank.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/odessa-barb-sm.jpg


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I jjust picked one of these guys up today, the are extinct in the wild and are considerably rare from what I have been told. Looking for a scientific name on this one.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

its very beautiful..some sort of Damba?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

ok, 2 cichlids to find now. One from Malawi and one from Madagascar, right?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Paretroplus menarambo?
Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara)? Wow, the color is totally different than my P. Acei "Eccles Reef". I had to cheat and Google image search "Deon" +cichlid


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my local wholesaler has a few of those menarambos in stock..i aqm just not impressed by them.certainly not worth the money he is asking for them.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

*an entry from the dark side*

*couldnt resist this since im trying to get a toe hold here for the Native Crew 
However i chose and easy one 









*


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Warmouth bass? It looks like the fish in your avatar.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

emc7 was right about the Psudotropheus sp. Acei.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this thread has some real benefits to it..i believe that everybody can bring something to the table here.most folks know fish that others do not.
it is actually a great teaching tool..
BUT.................................
i think the it would be improved if the scientific names were given along with the common names....especially when there are so many species of fish that do not have common names...i have noticed that some folks have african cichlids and have no idea of their real names and only refer to them as mbuna...mbuna is not the name of a fish..
and so many common names are not accurate or even just regional that i may say they are right and someone else say they are wrong because they had not heard that name in their region..

great thread blue cray..we are all gaining fresh knowledge from it..


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Paretroplus menarambo?
> Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara)? Wow, the color is totally different than my P. Acei "Eccles Reef". I had to cheat and Google image search "Deon" +cichlid


Yup thats it.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

lohachata said:


> my local wholesaler has a few of those menarambos in stock..i aqm just not impressed by them.certainly not worth the money he is asking for them.....


What is he asking for them? I bought mine at an auction for $26 and its pretty big about 6".


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

*name that fish*



Dragonbeards said:


> Warmouth bass? It looks like the fish in your avatar.


Nope  LOL, Its The shadow bass (Ambloplites ariommus) which is a species of fish in the sunfish family (Centrarchidae) of the order Perciformes. Its native to Missouri, Arkansas, Louisiana, and Georgia.

And by way of a request in this thread somewhere, you will notice ive included the scientific names as well,

The Native fish species list is very long, and diverse. A completely different hobby of its own, for those who care to explore all the possibilities.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I still don't know what those silver fish are, I'll keep looking. 

Paretroplus menarambo. There were some of these in the ACA show. Neat looking fish. But still the "hot" cichlid and pricey and they get biggish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Herotilapia multispinosa rainbow cichlid?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You got it. This one is "orange" strain


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

EMC7 I'll give you a hint... they are North American Natives.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

bump this shmit up!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres that fish again


Fishfirst said:


>


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

tiger loach!!!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats what the link says but its not what I searched it under. But guess its right.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

the loach is the signature folks. The big silver fish... that's the question.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> the loach is the signature folks. The big silver fish... that's the question.


Lol Obs the line is under the loach not on top.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> That's what the link says but its not what I searched it under. But guess its right.


This is why scientific names are whats needed. Or at least where they are helpful. I do not believe it is a tiger loach. I can't find a tiger loach that looks like that. I most certainly can be wrong. I searched every picture at the loach forum and cannot find a single one that looks like this. Kind of frustrating really LOL. 

Why the repeat post of the silver ones?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

because no one got it.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bengal loach or Botia Dario (scientific name)
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/botia-dario


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they look an awful lot like Morone Chrysops..White Bass... to me....
what do you think warmouth??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm......lets try this one..it should be really easy..


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no not white bass... but close.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

lohachata said:


> they look an awful lot like Morone Chrysops..White Bass... to me....
> what do you think warmouth??


Thats really close but no horizontal striping to indicate white bass to me.

Im gonna say .....Silver Bass, close resemblance to white perch but im stickin with my first choice... Silver Bass


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

lohachata said:


> hmmmmmmmm......lets try this one..it should be really easy..


Wasn't it a rummynose rasbora or something?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that's it blue...sawbwa resplendens.............rummynose rasbora.......


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I've still have never seen this fish at all anywhere before.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have only 1....but i am thinking of getting a dozen or so to see if they will breed for me next summer.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Not silver bass...


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey lets let the newer fish keepers get this one.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm bad with big fish, looks like a muskie but its fins is not right...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

*fish*

*arapima ,and a big one 
*


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

arapiama gigas (spelling?)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> Hey lets let the newer fish keepers get this one.


Lol, looks like that got ignored.

Anyway, you forgot to change the name on the image file.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

StripesAndFins said:


> arapiama gigas (spelling?)


You got it with the correct spelling.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

how about this one.

Hint: its a male livebearer


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm...ummmmmm..i can't remember it's proper name ; but i know it's in the carp family...


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

John you're a tool lol jkjk is it must be as mollie or something.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

"a mollie or something" correct! close its in the livebearer family


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Alfaro huberi


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

No wait....
Sheepshead Swordtail - Xiphophorus birchmanni

It's a female too.

Check the image names before you post them.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Checking image names is cheating if thats all youre going to do dont participate.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It isnt the first thing i did. Notice how I guessed first. I also looked up the name for the common name, and to check the image. 

All you got to do is save the file, change the name, then upload it to photobucket.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

you're right with Xiphophorus birchmanni

But try not to check the file name. it ruins the mystery


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

looks like either Premnas biaculeatus or Amphiprion percula


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

It is the Premnas biaculeatus.

It doesnt really look like a Amphiprion percula (True Percula) though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

NEMO ya buncha clowns....lol....stripe..you just cheat waaaayyy too much.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

..looks like a clownfish.lol , it ticks me off sometimes when people go up to a random fish and goes...Look a nemo!! yah, because every fish in the world is a nemo lol


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well technically, Nemo and his dad (Marlin) in the movie "Finding Nemo" are both True Perculas.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> ..looks like a clownfish.lol , it ticks me off sometimes when people go up to a random fish and goes...Look a nemo!! yah, because every fish in the world is a nemo lol


It doesn't bother me when kids do that. If disney movies will get kids more interested in fish and the ocean, then call every bloody fish nemo and dory for all I care. It bothers me when adults do it. Specifically not just recalling the movie, but when they say things like "So tell me about that nemo fish." You can remember every movie star and who they are fooling around with, and you can even remember nemo, but you can't remember two little words. Clown Fish! Working at an aquarium really shows you just how little the general public know about fish.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

True I guess, its better than that swimming thing..


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Nomorhamphus liemi, celebes halfbeak?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

actually that looks more like Dermogenys pusillus


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Oscar cichlid?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

More specific.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OC's is a halfbeak - Dermogenys pusillus

Blue_Cray's is a Wild Oscar

BC I looked really hard trying to find your fish. I even was able to find the exact picture of it. All it says by the picture is "Baby 'Wild Oscar' ".


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Correct .


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

transperant goby, aphia minuta


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

StripesAndFins said:


> transperant goby, aphia minuta


Wrong


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

well i know its a goby. i know that much


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Change the picture adress to a name that's completely wrong and then someone will guess that lol.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OC did that with the halfbeak. He named it aclownloachlol.jpg. 

And yes it is a goby, but you need to tell me what kind.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

its a redhook silver dollar


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

adriann....put the drugs down..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, adriann is just at the top of the thread, the first fish, not page 9 like the rest of us.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

loki whip goby


----------



## andrew13511 (Nov 20, 2009)

A goby fry.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

bump .


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

Why did this game end? Hmmm, I wonder what would happen if...







Name that fish! (Or not, maybe this thread was deserted for a reason.)


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

That's the first thing Google Images spits up for "Flowerhorn Cichlid".


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's kinda ugly! I think it's a flowerhorn cichlid too.


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, your rite. Actually, I couldn't decide on a good fish so I just typed "fish" into google images and this came up. OK Humedum, you post the next picture. (I think)


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay, here we go!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

humdedum said:


> Okay, here we go!


Killifish. 

Just did my own research on them because I caught one in a lake near me.

The page you got it from doesn't say the exact species. But because of the size and immaturity of the fish, could be any.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

We actually had this game going on another thread but you only got to see part of the fish, and every day a little more of the fish would be revealed unrolled sombody got it right.


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Untill* not unrolled Damn auto spell


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's not just a killie. It's a pup.


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

It's a Gulf killifish!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This version is faster


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Ryan V said:


> It's a Gulf killifish!



Yay! You won...this round. xD


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok, how about this 
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTC5dQnfusDstMjIydpOP70XhMOyRxAv_SWz7kHFkhz02gAeyHPKw

P.S. Are we supposed to post pictures of fish that we took?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The picture contests are pics you took. This is more open. Most of mine were my sister's of father's pics. Sometimes @ ALA or ACA, but often my own fish. So searching my back posts often would clue you in to what I keep. People who pull pics from the web often have the image name give away the game. Or software finds the original image. That made the slow reveal game more challenging. But a obscure fish coupled with a gradual reveal makes for days on one fish. At one point, this thread was doing close to a fish an hour.

If you don't see the old pics, its not surprising. People tend to pull images after a few months and this thread is years old.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice fish. I sure wish I could afford one.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> The picture contests are pics you took. This is more open. Most of mine were my sister's of father's pics. Sometimes @ ALA or ACA, but often my own fish. So searching my back posts often would clue you in to what I keep. People who pull pics from the web often have the image name give away the game. Or software finds the original image. That made the slow reveal game more challenging. But a obscure fish coupled with a gradual reveal makes for days on one fish. At one point, this thread was doing close to a fish an hour.
> 
> If you don't see the old pics, its not surprising. People tend to pull images after a few months and this thread is years old.


So you're telling us when you post a picture to search back in the 8400 posts you have? You're one crazy dude.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

8400? wow. I need to get a life.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nah, lives are for chumps.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

that is a channa right?? frakenfish


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What? No, not even close.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Fine, I'll say it. Blue Spot Jaw Fish.

When I get my 44 gallon corner converted, I'll definitely be looking to get one; they often sell for around $80 around here.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Spelling counts! :fun:


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

Picasso Triggerfish ???


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> What? No, not even close.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Close enough... I was going for the humuhumunukunukuapua'a, but they're one and the same!


----------

